# Muslims



## EdisNiksic

Hello my name is Edis Nik&scaron;ić. I know that is a chicken forum and stuff but due to the terrorest attacks and the Boston bombing and all i feel like there might be some wrong ideas and misconseptions out there about us (muslims). I just want clerify things out there because i love all my fellow chicken enthuisiests. (Sorry for bad spelling). So if there are any qeustions please feel free to ask.


----------



## rob

there is good and bad in all religions. i personaly dont care what religion anyone is as long as they are ok with me im ok with them.


----------



## RiverOtter54

rob said:


> there is good and bad in all religions. i personaly dont care what religion anyone is as long as they are ok with me im ok with them.


Agree..i dont care what color your skin is or what religion you are..you be nice to me ill be nice to you..


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Same as the others above me. Who cares what God you worship?

As the great Kinky Friedman said: May the God of your choice bless you. Can't argue with that.

Do you raise chickens? What breeds? And where (what state) you at?


----------



## camel934

You're going to find a few people anywhere you go that have misconceptions about religions, races, nationalities, etc. most of those people, no matter how much you prove them wrong, will never change their views. Personally, I don't care about people's religion, race, nationality, etc. as everyone else has said so far, treat me with respect, and you will receive respect in return.


----------



## 7chicks

To each, his own. Do right by me, and I'll do right by you. I prefer to believe the best in everyone until they give me a reason not to believe.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Agreed do not judge the many by the few. You race religion national origin sexual preference or what ever your own personal differences may be are what makes this world wonderful. Just don't try to force your opinions upon the world and we could all live in an Eden.


----------



## RiverOtter54

As i keep sayin ...chicken people Rock!..great group here!


----------



## ReTIRED

To quote Clark Gable (as Rhett Butler ) in the movie: "Gone With The Wind"*:

*








Gone With the Wind Movie Quotes








_Rhett Butler (  Clark Gable ):_
*"Frankly, my dear. I don't give a d_mn."*

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Dyanne05

As long as people in America respect America never mind there choice of religion who am I as a Christian to judge how the worship. People that judge by religion are no more Christian than the devil..
You should live your neighbor for themselves not for how they worship....


----------



## chickers

It's not your fault that people do stupid things. I agree chicken people are awesome!!


----------



## EdisNiksic

To answer orangecatrex's Q's i a, from bosnia(east european country) i live in saint louis missouri. I do raise chickens as well as turkeys ducks geese and giunea fowl. I have a lot of birds the chickens include RIR japanese bantams silkies australops easter eggers dominque cochins wellsimmers jungle fowl buff orp bantams german spitz iowa blues silver phinox duccle golden and silver laced wyndottes speckeld suzex and much more. The turkeys are royal palm, bourben red, wild, bronze breasted, blue slate, and nargenesset. The geese are african browns, emden, and toulouse. The giuneas are pearls. Sorry for bad spelling. English isnt my first langauge.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We're a pretty open minded group. I think the majority of us realize this is not an issue with Islam.


----------



## mpgo4th

I believe there is a big difference between muslims and Muslim extremist. I have friends of lots of races and religious backgrounds. In the south some still have bad things to say about blacks. I have found that you can be mistreated by anyone and that race has nothing to do with someone being a jerk.


----------



## fuzziebutt

mpgo4th said:


> In the south some still have bad things to say about blacks. I have found that you can be mistreated by anyone and that race has nothing to do with someone being a jerk.


Not all of us are jerks. My neighbors aren't.


----------



## mpgo4th

fuzziebutt said:


> Not all of us are jerks. My neighbors aren't.


I'm in VA. I was including my own local people


----------



## ReTIRED

I think it is _worthwhile_ to look into the History of ALL Religions....which includes Islam as well.
Quite "enlightening", I might add.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## fuzziebutt

mpgo4th said:


> I'm in VA. I was including my own local people


I know, it's a joke!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

ReTIRED said:


> I think it is _worthwhile_ to look into the History of ALL Religions....which includes Islam as well.
> Quite "enlightening", I might add.
> -ReTIRED-


I read more in religion than anything else. Right now I'm readin the seekers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seekers_(book)

90% of my library is religion based (the other 10% is Japanese comic books, I'm complex.).


----------



## OrangeCatRex

EdisNiksic said:


> To answer orangecatrex's Q's i a, from bosnia(east european country) i live in saint louis missouri. I do raise chickens as well as turkeys ducks geese and giunea fowl. I have a lot of birds the chickens include RIR japanese bantams silkies australops easter eggers dominque cochins wellsimmers jungle fowl buff orp bantams german spitz iowa blues silver phinox duccle golden and silver laced wyndottes speckeld suzex and much more. The turkeys are royal palm, bourben red, wild, bronze breasted, blue slate, and nargenesset. The geese are african browns, emden, and toulouse. The giuneas are pearls. Sorry for bad spelling. English isnt my first langauge.


Well, it appears you have many different breeds. That is awesome. It's ok about the spelling, as long as you speak "chicken"


----------



## Roslyn

I loved living in Lancaster County. I loved that there were so many activities for my children, however I didn't look back when we moved. We were on the receiving end of some intense Christian Judgement while we lived there. My children were not allowed to socialize with children in their class because they did not attend the exact church those children attended. It wasn't the fact that they didn't attend church, it was the very same church. If you attended services at a Presbyterian Church on one street you were outcast from people who went to a Presbyterian Church on a different street.

We were attending the end of the season picnic for my son's baseball team, parents that we saw for half the year and were cordial with decided we weren't social material after discovering we weren't Catholic. Three Mums, three Dads and their families got up from where they were sitting and left the table. Judge much?

Mothers who were with their children on the playground came up to my children and myself and told us that their children wouldn't be allowed to play with mine because we were "heathens". Try to explain that to a 5 and 8 year old.

Now, we don't look abnormal. I have blond hair/blue eyes, so did my kids when they were little, we didn't dress any different than anyone else. We weren't fashionistas, but we weren't bums. We just didn't attend church, and we didn't think it was a ticket to friends in a public school.

My husband is a Christian, I am an Esoteric Pagan. I have raised my children that their beliefs belong to them, and that is a big decision they will someday have to make. When they ask questions I answer them with an open mind to the best of my ability. My son has followed in my footsteps as a Pagan, and my daughter is an Agnostic. She has been openly harassed in PUBLIC school, by students and teachers about not being Christian. She has had notes taped to her locker about Jesus and sin, she was openly confronted by a teacher when she didn't attend the Christian club. Yup, that public school allowed children to leave school in the middle of the day and have pizza, soda and candy parties sponsored by local evangelical churches. My son and his friends would attend, for the treats and they had to sit through "God is good" we should be prepared to fight to the death for God, there are many enemies of God etc, etc" sermons during their pizza parties. When I confronted the school I was told that they could not stop children from practicing their religion. My thoughts were "great, practice at home, not in public school." I still don't know how they got away with that.

I enjoy reading and learning about History, and Religion and History go hand in hand. I had one woman who just couldn't stop coming by my house to try to "save" me. She was slick in the beginning, she stopped to talk about my chickens and ask what breed (my Delaware roosters) I had. I actually thought she had stopped to talk chicken and told her all about the history of the Delaware breed. Until she pulled out her bible to quote to me. Well, I quoted right back at her. Funny thing. I could quote HER book from memory and she needed little post it notes to look up various quotes.

She kept coming back, and I did wear down our little "discussions" so I told her I had had enough. If she came back she would have to listen to MY point of view before I heard any more of hers. I haven't seen her since.

There is good and bad in all religions. There are people who use it for evil acts. That's probably why many people make it an off limits subject to discuss. If I could sit down and have a frank discussion I would, but too many just go down the path of "If you don't believe what I believe you will rot in Hell." Funny, I don't believe in Hell. It's a shame, Religion and History are two fascinating subjects.

However, I have adopted my new favorite saying.

"We will never have freedom of Religion until we have freedom _from_ Religion"


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Sorry to hear that some people are really not very nice, but nice to hear you have maimed strong. I was once accosted by a group of Jehovah's witnesses, also trying to save me...... But I told them I would NOT attend their church unless the first attended mine...... Haven't seen them since. Pagan, Christian, or agnostic live strong, and be weary of the Bible toting human.
Good Luck.


----------



## JC17

There are extremes in all religions, and there are good people in every religion.


----------



## EdisNiksic

Sorry stupid i ipad sent the message. I had to write a line of gibrish to be able to edit the first line. Ok now to say wat i really wanted to say. Lol. I love talking about religion. It is so much fun to get people to learn and understand your religion but at the same learn about theirs. Religion is a big part of who we are as humans. If anybody has any questions about wat Islam really is (cuz u will never learn wat it really is in the media) i will try my best to answer them. Questions about belief, polygomy,womens rights, the prophet and stuff like that. Also tell me wat religions u guys follow. It is fun to learn about each other.


----------



## expertnewbie

Roslyn said:


> I loved living in Lancaster County. I loved that there were so many activities for my children, however I didn't look back when we moved. We were on the receiving end of some intense Christian Judgement while we lived there. My children were not allowed to socialize with children in their class because they did not attend the exact church those children attended. It wasn't the fact that they didn't attend church, it was the very same church. If you attended services at a Presbyterian Church on one street you were outcast from people who went to a Presbyterian Church on a different street.
> 
> We were attending the end of the season picnic for my son's baseball team, parents that we saw for half the year and were cordial with decided we weren't social material after discovering we weren't Catholic. Three Mums, three Dads and their families got up from where they were sitting and left the table. Judge much?
> 
> Mothers who were with their children on the playground came up to my children and myself and told us that their children wouldn't be allowed to play with mine because we were "heathens". Try to explain that to a 5 and 8 year old.
> 
> Now, we don't look abnormal. I have blond hair/blue eyes, so did my kids when they were little, we didn't dress any different than anyone else. We weren't fashionistas, but we weren't bums. We just didn't attend church, and we didn't think it was a ticket to friends in a public school.
> 
> My husband is a Christian, I am an Esoteric Pagan. I have raised my children that their beliefs belong to them, and that is a big decision they will someday have to make. When they ask questions I answer them with an open mind to the best of my ability. My son has followed in my footsteps as a Pagan, and my daughter is an Agnostic. She has been openly harassed in PUBLIC school, by students and teachers about not being Christian. She has had notes taped to her locker about Jesus and sin, she was openly confronted by a teacher when she didn't attend the Christian club. Yup, that public school allowed children to leave school in the middle of the day and have pizza, soda and candy parties sponsored by local evangelical churches. My son and his friends would attend, for the treats and they had to sit through "God is good" we should be prepared to fight to the death for God, there are many enemies of God etc, etc" sermons during their pizza parties. When I confronted the school I was told that they could not stop children from practicing their religion. My thoughts were "great, practice at home, not in public school." I still don't know how they got away with that.
> 
> I enjoy reading and learning about History, and Religion and History go hand in hand. I had one woman who just couldn't stop coming by my house to try to "save" me. She was slick in the beginning, she stopped to talk about my chickens and ask what breed (my Delaware roosters) I had. I actually thought she had stopped to talk chicken and told her all about the history of the Delaware breed. Until she pulled out her bible to quote to me. Well, I quoted right back at her. Funny thing. I could quote HER book from memory and she needed little post it notes to look up various quotes.
> 
> She kept coming back, and I did wear down our little "discussions" so I told her I had had enough. If she came back she would have to listen to MY point of view before I heard any more of hers. I haven't seen her since.
> 
> There is good and bad in all religions. There are people who use it for evil acts. That's probably why many people make it an off limits subject to discuss. If I could sit down and have a frank discussion I would, but too many just go down the path of "If you don't believe what I believe you will rot in Hell." Funny, I don't believe in Hell. It's a shame, Religion and History are two fascinating subjects.
> 
> However, I have adopted my new favorite saying.
> 
> "We will never have freedom of Religion until we have freedom from Religion"


The reason public schools can get away with that is because America was founded on the christian religion.....I respect all religions but i myself am a christian. Those people that judged you based on your religion were wrong, thats almost the same as judging based on color. The bible says god gave us a choice to choose what religion we shall believe. To not just force us to follow him. If you do not believe in jesus christ, ask a historian, even they will say he was once a real person. In every religion there is a heaven and hell. You either make it to heaven. Or you dont and you go to hell. Next time stop by your nearest baptist or Pentecostal church and i promise you wont regret it if you truly let go and listen to the pastor.


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Not all religions believe in heaven and hell. Pagans/Wiccans do not believe this. And Pentecost,..... Really? I'm afraid that my experience with the Pentecost religion could possibly cause me to abandon all hope of anything heavenly. Southern baptists are equally as scary. For them ther is only Fire and Brimstone, and we as a race are not worthy of God's love. Repent repent repent...... I had always believed god loved us all, and as I've gotten older I can't help but wonder if which ever god you praise by whatever name you may call him/her are they not the same deity? I understand the Koran speaks of Jesus Christ, so maybe he is a real person, and Buddah, yep him too. So who ever you worship, if its good for you, praise on.

I was raised in the baptist religion, the. When my parents split I began to study Wiccan. They worship the earth sorta like the native Americans. Recently I returned to a local baptist church who does not judge me if I'm not dressed in my "Sunday best" which has always been an issue with me. So while my book shelves are full of Wiccan literature, and I attend a baptist church (occasionally). I'm still on the fence.

Here's a question burning in my brain...... If god destroyed first the earth with a flood, then Sodom and Gomorrah, wonder what's he's thinking about this place these days?

Any thoughts?


----------



## expertnewbie

Unfortunately i myself cannot ask god all these questions. But i do know that go predicted of times like these. Times like these are signs of the second coming of jesus christ. Believe in him my friend for if he comes during your time of life i pray he takes you with him.


----------



## EdisNiksic

In islam we do believe in Jesus Christ. We use his arab name (a samantic language). His name is Isa (pbuh). We dont believe he is God nor the son of God. We believe it does not befit God to have a son. He is uniquely one. So he has no male or female form. He does not fit into any laws or looks that are within the universe so for us it is impossible for the Lord to be man on earth. We believe Jesus was a man who was born of a virgin birth and was a mercy for mankind. He is a prophet of God. Simply that. 

As for destruction of civilizations for sin, that too is mention in Islam. We do believe in the flood and the destruction of Sodom. In our belief we believe that when Muhammed (pbuh) was prophet, God made a promise that he will not destroy mankind until the end of days. So no more starting over.

Dont have believe it, it is just wat I and other Muslims believe. We all have our own beliefs and we should respect them.
Anymore questions?


----------



## EdisNiksic

Sorry didnt write everything i ment. In the second to last sentance i ment to say "you dont have to believe it"


----------



## briannasellars

I am a Christian and am proud of it. I am from a nondenominational church. I may be young but am strong in the lord. Those who have criticized me for being a Christian do not know I have seen miracles happen right before my eyes.


----------



## ReTIRED

Regarding AMERICANS and Religion....
_I think_ that it is worthwhile to consider what Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, and some other "_Founding Fathers"_
wrote about this Subject. ( _particularly _Thomas Jefferson )
_just a thought, _( look it up on _Google Search or similar...._it's worth considering, regardless of your personal preference. )
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *There were MANY _differing opinions _on this Subject in their days. ( It is true yet today...and will _always _be so. ) 'Nuff Said.


----------



## choosewisely

Hey everyone,

Happy to see this discussion and how incredible "chicken people" are, lol. I too am Muslim. I was raised Christian (baptist). I am American, born and raised here in California. Parents are both "American". Moms mom is Japanese, dads mom is native American but they were raised here as well. I went to college in DC and this is where I became Muslim. I have been for over 15 years now. I am a woman, so yeah a lot of misconceptions about Muslim women. I am open to any questions as well, if you have them. 

I personally love learning about other cultures. I've lived briefly in Korea, Senegal, Egypt, and other places. I have always loved to see how other people live and interact. In Islam we don't believe in original sin, we believe everyone is born innately good with a "clean slate" and that they are guided or misguided to other than this. And I see that all over the world you will find kind and unkind people, but in my experiences the kind outnumber those that aren't . And that is obvious on this forum as well. Unfortunately many of us have forgotten how to have civil "arguments" or how to agree to disagree as they say. 

Although I've been cursed out in Walmart in front of my kids and discriminated against in too many situations to recount, the people who try hard to make me feel welcome, ask questions and share the information they know about Muslims and those who are genuinely kind account for far more of my experiences as a Muslim. And despite others propaganda and push to misinform the masses about this religion, and the horrible atrocities that the already misinformed/misguided muslims commit, the truth always shines through....always! 

Oh yeah, I have four white leghorns and seven rhode island reds. Almost forgot this was a chicken forum, lol!


----------



## EdisNiksic

Selam alejkum sister. How did u revert to Islam? I myself was born muslim, but i am white! And no my parents didnt revert and no my grand parents didnt revert either. My people have been practicing Islam in Europe for over 500 years. And come on everyone, ask questions and also tell us about ur religions too. I know lots of people visit this forum.


----------



## choosewisely

Wa Alaikum Salaam!! I was at a point in my life where I really wanted to know God, and yet did not want to go back to my religion. I was convinced at that time that Jesus/isa was a prophet and messenger and not God so I was kind of disenchanted with Christianity. I also remember a song that we used to sing in church that went..."give me that old time religion, if it's good enough for Abraham its good enough for me". So I began to wonder what did those prophets before Jesus worship, what did Jesus himself worship and when he called out to God who was this God? So my journey began. I looked into many religions, Buddhism, Baha'i, Taoism, and many more, but lastly the abrahamic faiths which I still partly believed in. Islam was the last thing I was introduced to through a friend of mine at American University. I went to her religious studies class with her one day and the professor was talking about Islam. 

It was very easy for me to accept islam as its core beliefs I already believed in. I just didn't know there was a religion out there that had the same belief system as me! When I saw that Muslims had to believe in all the books (Bible, Torah, and Quran in their original form) , all the prophets from Adam on down ( we have to love them all and believe in their prophethood) , all the angels, and believe there is one creator that made us and everything...I had no doubt that this was the truth! For me belief in God was never an issue, I couldn't with a sound mind look around me and think that all of this happened by chance and what's more, in perfect order. So for me Islam was an all inclusive religion although it's made to seem like it excludes everyone. It was kind of like the best parts of all the abrahamic faiths combined into one...quite awesome! It's been the most wonderful journey of my life, and I absolutely love talking about it. 

As for covering, that was one of the things I looked forward to. Being different was no stranger to me, been down that road lots, lol. And I always looked at nuns and pictures of the virgin Mary in admiration. So dressing like them made me feel like part of a very old and great tradition rooted in valuing and protecting women's modesty and worth, not oppressing them. My brother also became Muslim. But my mother is not, nor was my father before he passed, nor any other family members for that matter. We all are still crazy close and have mutual love and respect for one another. I get along with just about everyone regardless of color, class, religion, etc. I have friends from everywhere in the world and every walk of life. I have some Bosnian friends here. Some of the sweetest sisters I've ever met, and strongest! My daughter made up a character called the "bosnian sumo" inspired by her Bosnian friends. It's a make believe tiny man (that she acts out of course with a great Bosnian accent ) who thinks he can take on the hugest and strongest sumo wrestlers in the world. It is a riot to see. 

Anyway, enough rambling.....sorry I can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Thank you for all e good information Edisniksic, and Choosewisely. Very few people that I have met would volunteer any information, and it's just as well as they probably don't know anything but what they have heard on the TV. I personally don't know anyone of the Muslim religion, but having read both of your posts, I think I would like to meet. Thank you again.


----------



## EdisNiksic

I know Bosnians?! I live in Saint Louis, the largest population of bosnians in the world, outside of Bosnia. Where do u live?

And ur welcome. I love talking about my religion, it is som much fun. My parents are scared for me though. They come from the former Bosnia. Ruled by Yugoslavia. A seculur communist nation that wanted to stomp out religion and free speech. So seeing how America is involed with the middle east conflicts they have fear of the government. I tell them this isnt yugoslavia, we can say wat we want and believe wat we want. They still have fear. Inshallah everyone will understand Islam better for wat it is. Dont need to be a muslim, but should at least respect muslims. I love all of the people al kitab. Or people of the book.


----------



## EdisNiksic

" you know bosnia ns"***


----------



## choosewisely

OrangeCatRex said:


> Thank you for all e good information Edisniksic, and Choosewisely. Very few people that I have met would volunteer any information, and it's just as well as they probably don't know anything but what they have heard on the TV. I personally don't know anyone of the Muslim religion, but having read both of your posts, I think I would like to meet. Thank you again.


Well now you "know" two ! And I'm glad to know you as well. And thank you, your comment means a lot.


----------



## choosewisely

EdisNiksic said:


> I know Bosnians?! I live in Saint Louis, the largest population of bosnians in the world, outside of Bosnia. Where do u live?
> 
> And ur welcome. I love talking about my religion, it is som much fun. My parents are scared for me though. They come from the former Bosnia. Ruled by Yugoslavia. A seculur communist nation that wanted to stomp out religion and free speech. So seeing how America is involed with the middle east conflicts they have fear of the government. I tell them this isnt yugoslavia, we can say wat we want and believe wat we want. They still have fear. Inshallah everyone will understand Islam better for wat it is. Dont need to be a muslim, but should at least respect muslims. I love all of the people al kitab. Or people of the book.


I live in maryland. Some of the Bosnians I know are from the "old" and same from the "new" Bosnia. And I've heard stories from them about how tough it was and how dangerous it was to practice Islam openly there. I am always amazed at how resilient and steadfast people can be in the face of hardships and adversity. So your parents have good reason to worry, they wouldn't be parents if they didn't .

My parents did worry about me as well when they heard I was becoming Muslim, but not for the same reasons as yours. They thought I was being brainwashed or something and then just thought I was going through a phase, like dying my hair purple...lol. But as I've grown in Islam they have seen so many positive changes in me while still keeping all the good qualities I had before I entered Islam that they wouldn't want to change a thing. Now my mom calls ME. For advice on everyone's problems and my big brother calls me his spiritual "advisor", lol. When you really practice the true Islam it perfects your character and puts everything in perspective so you can focus on the things that really matter in this life without fear or doubt. You have a certainty that allows your heart to be at peace all the time.

And yes people are beginning to "see" Islam for what it is although it doesn't seem so. More and more people are becoming Muslim and many of them women...who woulda thunk it! But that is life, Gods plan will always carry on regardless if all of mankind were to stand against it. I just pray that at the end of the day that I've done my best at helping that plan along and worked on the side of good and justice wherever it may be. .


----------



## EdisNiksic

My hafiz tells me that we shouldnt worry about how many people have convert but instead we should think about and be worried about how many people we led astry through our actions. Always act the way God wants us to act and others will follow.


----------



## Roslyn

camocatfish53 said:


> In every religion there is a heaven and hell. You either make it to heaven. Or you dont and you go to hell. Next time stop by your nearest baptist or Pentecostal church and i promise you wont regret it if you truly let go and listen to the pastor.


This is where I disagree. I do not believe in Hell. There are religions that don't believe in Hell. I have a strong spiritual path and I was born to it. I am not a wayward soul who needs to be saved by anyone. I have happily had many conversations with Ministers, Pastors and Priests, ones that do not condemn me for not believing what they believe. I have also had lively conversations with a Rabbi and an Amish lay Minister.

At the core many religions are the same, do unto others as you would have others do unto you, so said Confucius

I am not Wiccan, but Pagan. I walk my own Path, one that I have chosen for myself. The World loves labels, and so I call myself an Esoteric Pagan. I have raised my children to have respect for others, to accept all humans, but not to stand idle and be condemned for their beliefs. Both of my kids have stood up to others in their schools when they saw children being ridiculed for being a religion other than Christian.

In High School I learned that my father was Native American and I sometimes wondered if the beliefs that were in me, the questions I always had in my Mother's church were Memories. I am also Scot/Irish with Celtic ancestors on my Mother's side. I read about Native American life and spiritual beliefs and for the first time the world made sense to me.

I believe that we are all connected, one person in one part of the world is connected to another. If I destroy their world, then I destroy my own.

I very much enjoy the Historical significance of the Christian Bible. However interpreting it is difficult without studying theology and history. There are strong life lessons in all the historical texts, but they are not laundry lists to be taken literally, but to understand the Philosophy at our very core as humans. I too have read Thomas Jefferson's theology and think that his thoughts should be studied by all.

Yes, this is a chicken forum, and I'm glad to have this discussion. It proves that people of vastly different views can have a decent conversation.


----------



## choosewisely

EdisNiksic said:


> My hafiz tells me that we shouldnt worry about how many people have convert but instead we should think about and be worried about how many people we led astry through our actions. Always act the way God wants us to act and others will follow.


Yup, I agree numbers don't matter. Prophet Nuh/Noah preached to his people for 950 years and had only a few followers. Some scholars say as little as 7. So yes, as long as you live the way God wants you to live, your example will be followed. And if it isn't it takes not a single thing away from your good deeds, and this is why we do righteous deeds really, for our own souls. These deeds may have a positive effect on people, but it is really for the effect it has on ones self that we will worry about when we meet our Creator


----------



## EdisNiksic

How old are you? And your brother. Do u guys go to a masjid or just practic at home? Is there a large number of reverts in your area. I love reverts. They are just wonerful people. They are so sincere about their beliefs because they ignored wat they were raised with and decided to go on the journey to find themselves and God.


----------



## bkenright

I'd just like to say that I really enjoyed this thread! I love learning about religion and find them all fascinating. I do have a question though. Is a revert the same thing as a convert? It might just be a difference in languages, but I think of converting as switching to something new that the person was not previously (like being a Catholic and then becoming Protestant ) and reverting as switching to something that the person was previously but had become something different ( like being raised Muslim, becoming Jewish, and then going back to Muslim ). Or do you believe in some form of reincarnation and that the person was Muslim in a previous life? Thanks!


----------



## EdisNiksic

Muslim means someone who submits themselvesto God. We believe that all people are born Muslim, but are raised to believe wat their parents believe. When some one converts to Islam we call them a revert because they came back to submiting to God in the way he intended us to. This our belief.this also includes our belief that every person is born pure. No original sin. Like when a baby passes away some people worry that their baby will go to hell or something because they werent raised to believe in God or the baby isnt baptized, so they think they will go to hell. In Islam the baby is born already submiting to God, so if it does pass away it will go to heaven. This includes babies that are born to non muslim parents. Also we believe that the child will make dua (pray/ask) God to lead their parents to the straight path and be merciful on them in the first life and the next.


----------



## bkenright

Thank you! Now I understand the way you were using it and why.


----------



## ReTIRED

OF COURSE... I _*can*_ just _ignore_ this thread..., BUT....
_personally...._
I would MUCH _prefer _that you take this "religious discussion" to a website about religion.....
....rather than a website about CHICKENS.

.....just ONE opinion.

I am _personally _*FINISHED *with this particular "Chicken-Sh__" thread on this forum.
(...the ONLY WAY that I can _relate it _to Chickens *!!! *)

It is all nonsense and "conjecture" and CR_P !

-ReTIRED-


----------



## EdisNiksic

Anymore questions? Dont be shy. Also if u have heard negative things about Islam u can ask me and i will try my best to clear things up.


----------



## EdisNiksic

So that we have upsetted you, but this thread was to fix any misunderstand between us and also to get to know each other better. Chicken people arent only thinking about chickens, their is more to their life. We all sure a common bond when it comes to chickens so we can use that to make more bridges with each other and brake down any walls. Also u are the only one that has had anything bad to say, others have said or seemed to have enjoyed this thread. Sorry for the way u feel retired didnt want to make u upset or angry.


----------



## EdisNiksic

So was supposed to be sorry..... Sorry lol


----------



## EdisNiksic

Also sure is supposed to be share. Why do i mess up so much. I say it right in my head but mess up when i type lol.


----------



## EdisNiksic

Sorry u feel that way. Cant change ur mind, can only inform you.

P.S jesus..... Was a wonderful man and i try my best to be more like him
See how i have NICE things to say.....


----------



## ReTIRED

My VERY LAST COMMENT regarding *THIS *"thread"*:

History can almost confirm* that "Jesus" was a man who _attempted _to convince people that the 
*Rabbi s *had forsaken "good judgment" of the Jewish People and their Religion/Existence.
He was _killed _by the Romans at the request of the Jewish Heirarchy ( in defense of theirselves ).

A GOD ? ...._doubtful.
A fine philosopher? ...undoubtedly _*!
A martyr...certainly.

*THAT'S ALL, _FOLKS.
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## EdisNiksic

Good for, you have a belief ad you stick to it. Hope there are no hard feelings. Also hope we didnt scare anybody away. Lol


----------



## bkenright

Not trying to make anyone mad, but I thought the point of the General Chit Chat forum under General Discussions was to talk about non-chicken related things? I'm fairly new here so perhaps I misunderstood. If this is incorrect, please let me know. I wouldn't want to post something in the wrong area or on the wrong topic if doing so would upset someone else. I would like to think that as adults we could have an open discussion and disagree with each other without resorting to name calling. How about "All We Need Is Love" as a motto for how we all treat each other?


----------



## EdisNiksic

I totally agree that that should be our motto. Also ur right with the general chit chat thing. That is the reason why i posted this thread on that and not on waterfowl or chicken raising or something. Lots all learn to love each other. Also retired you should say things as if they were facts since u do not no wat is a true fact or not. That is why on some of the posts i have on this thread where i describe something in Islam i follow up with this our belief or this is wat i believe. That why i dont offend anyone because i dont know they are right and im wrong. I think im right but i should say it as a fact. So according to some Jesus is God, let them believe that, they have the right, so to say that Jesus isnt God as a fact, which i do believe, is rude and inconsiderant of others. Religion is one big mash up of factual opinions if u know wat i mean. We all think we are right and others are wrong. But we should just keep that opinion as just that, an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## EdisNiksic

Lets not lots and shouldnt not should


----------



## EdisNiksic

And way not why


----------



## ChickenAdmin

This note is to everyone, if you would like to participate in a conversation about Islam in a positive way please post to this thread. 

If you don't want to do that, then please don't post to this thread.


----------



## EdisNiksic

I am ok with someone mentioning something negative if it is in a question form but saying negative things about any race, ethnicity, culture, or religion is not wat i intended this thread to be about so lets have a awsome nice and educational talk.


----------



## OrangeCatRex

Thanks for the clarification Austin. This thread has been most informative. Thanks to all.


----------



## EdisNiksic

Orangecat, wat did u learn? Anything less u are unsure of, like our understanding of trinity, or Muhammeds life, or our belief in adam,abraham, isac, jacob, david, jesus, and moses and more. Also i know some passages from the bible aswell as a lot of the kuran. Some passages from the bible are..... rather interesting....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

EdisNiksic said:


> I am ok with someone mentioning something negative if it is in a question form but saying negative things about any race, ethnicity, culture, or religion is not wat i intended this thread to be about so lets have a awsome nice and educational talk.


I understand that, but I'm not OK with it. All religion is fraught with violence, and some less than desirable judgments from their leadership. The issue is when we use blanket statements to label and entire religion or race.

That is where I draw the line.


----------



## gotlaid

Why in the world is there is a discussion of the Muslim faith on a chicken site


----------



## gotlaid

God is great.. Eggs are good.. And people are crazy


----------



## gotlaid

So I guess bacon is out of the question


----------



## Reinerchick

gotlaid said:


> Why in the world is there is a discussion of the Muslim faith on a chicken site


Thank you LOL


----------



## ChickenAdmin

gotlaid said:


> Why in the world is there is a discussion of the Muslim faith on a chicken site





Reinerchick said:


> Thank you LOL


This is an off topic section. It is specifically not about chickens where we can discuss other things that affect our lives.

If anyone does not want access to this section please let me know and I can remove it.


----------



## Reinerchick

Ok, I understand. I just don't agree with talking about religion and faith on a chicken forum. Even though there is a different section for it. If you want to about something like this go to a religion/belief forum. That's what I think


----------



## ChickenAdmin

To be real honest I don't want that. Things like that turn into debates and this thread is not a debate. It's more of a cultural exchange. Equally I could start a thread about Texas (where I live) and it would be the geographical equivalent. Threads like this can exist till someone takes issue and starts a debate, at which point I shut it down.


----------



## Dyanne05

Amen!!!!!'


----------



## Chicka-Js

I think we are all capable of reading the threads we want to and not reading the ones we don't.


----------



## JC17

Chicka-Js said:


> I think we are all capable of reading the threads we want to and not reading the ones we don't.


I totally agree!


----------



## DanielleBoland

EdisNiksic said:


> To answer orangecatrex's Q's i a, from bosnia(east european country) i live in saint louis missouri. I do raise chickens as well as turkeys ducks geese and giunea fowl. I have a lot of birds the chickens include RIR japanese bantams silkies australops easter eggers dominque cochins wellsimmers jungle fowl buff orp bantams german spitz iowa blues silver phinox duccle golden and silver laced wyndottes speckeld suzex and much more. The turkeys are royal palm, bourben red, wild, bronze breasted, blue slate, and nargenesset. The geese are african browns, emden, and toulouse. The giuneas are pearls. Sorry for bad spelling. English isnt my first langauge.


 Im from Ste. Genevieve, MO you are just right up the road lol just about an hour or so


----------

